# March Photo Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Taken: Offshore from Mooloolaba.
Date: 5/3/09
Hi Res: yes
Agree to reproduce: yes


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

Taken: Offshore from south west rocks
Date: 27/2/09
Hi Res: yes
Agree to reproduce: yes


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Date photo taken: 7th March 2009 
Location of photo: Midnorth coast 
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes 
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










Date photo taken: 15th March 2009 
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes 
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










Date photo taken: 15th March 2009
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










Date photo taken: 15th March 2009
Location of photo: Midnorth coast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Date photo taken: 7 Mar 2009
Location of photo:Burrill Lake
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Date photo taken: 3 March 09
Location of photo: Little Bay, Sydney, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Date photo taken: 2nd March 2009
Location of photo: South West Rocks
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes
View attachment 2

And a few seconds later, sorry couldn't choose,
View attachment 1


Date photo taken: Saturday morning, 28 February
Location of photo: South West Rocks
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> Agree to have image reproduced: Nope.


I have it on good authority that Ken's entry is counterfeit anyway ;-) .


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Greg L silhouette on Burrill Lake. Taken 6/3/2008

yes yes yes and all that stuff


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Date photo taken: 9th March
Location of photo: Williamstown Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes
(have a couple good shots, but this is the one i chose)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Madfishman, that's brilliant. Throw the others up too!


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Top shot MFM.
Interested to see the other shots.
Left Melb today for Gold Coast.
Didn't expect it to be cooler up here.
See ya on Friday.
Don't forget to pack your guns! ;-)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Date photo taken: 13/03/09
Location of photo: Looking towards North Head Sydney
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Date photo taken: 18/03/09
Location of photo: Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes









Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Taken early march Canning River.,Perth.

I agree to all conditions, 5 meg available.


----------



## swimmingfish (Mar 14, 2009)

T-curve said:


> Date photo taken: 7th March 2009
> Location of photo: Midnorth coast
> Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
> Agree to have image reproduced: yes
> ...


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

800 pixel wide image

Date photo taken: 19mar09
Location of photo: Laguna Bay, Noosa, Q.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes









_Escapee from Hawaii, John, captures his first ever spotty mac early on a cloudy wet season morning_


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Date photo taken: 21/03/09
Location of photo: Eastney, UK
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

A touch of class there V8Rob. Nice shot.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

My 1st humble offerings
Yes to everything


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Some awesome photo's again this month. Good luck to all.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Well deserved Avayak.. blinding photo


----------

